# Sore joints early sign of pregnancy? Still in my 2WW.



## readyforthree

Just wondering if any of you with BFP's had achy joints as an early sign?


----------



## mummof1

I did!! I keep getting leg cramps which I haven't had since I was pregnant with my first!
Got my BFP yesterday :)


----------



## brooke1993

Yes I was achy seemed like everywhere,I would say it can be a good sign and hope you get your BFP soon 
FX for you sweets

:dust: :dust: :dust: :baby: :baby:


----------

